

How I built my minimum viable product - ashmaurya
http://www.ashmaurya.com

======
dpcan
I think viability is yet to be determined. I don't know that he dug deep
enough into the problem "parents" have. I think the answer he wanted to hear
was that it was a "time" issue, so that's what he took from it.

Many of us have ideas already in mind, then we listen for what we want to hear
during our research to justify what it is we've already created in our minds.

At least when bootstrapping, there are few barriers when we need to course-
correct.

SIDE NOTE: Personally, the "time" issue we have as parents is at the point of
moving those 500 pictures from the Camera to the PC, then someone has to sit
there and organize them, tag, and decide which ones are good for sharing and
which ones are not. If we skip this process once, we're behind forever.

~~~
brlewis
I hope your side note is representative of many people, since those are the
problems I've solved.

~~~
dpcan
I think the only problem here is that we don't think to go looking for a
solution. It will have to land in our lap to get used. And, I don't know that
I'd pay for a solution unless it worked like magic. Lastly, I'd want it to be
a desktop solution that I only pay for once. I have enough recurring payments
in my life, I don't need one to manage my photos too.

~~~
brlewis
All important points I'll keep in mind. I'm not thinking too much about
business models yet, but patterns of adoption are important.

------
pronoiac
A better link: [http://www.ashmaurya.com/2009/10/how-i-built-my-minimum-
viab...](http://www.ashmaurya.com/2009/10/how-i-built-my-minimum-viable-
product/)

------
mgenzel
As a busy-busy-busy parent, I find Facebook to be pretty easy & fast way to
share photos with family. I had my own script a while back, but Facebook just
completely took over that: it's easy to do, almost everyone who may want to
see the photos is there (and it's easy to add an email of the few who aren't
on FB), you can add captions or you can skip it, it looks reasonably well...
And mind you, free.

Ditto on dpcan's comment: it's the sorting & tagging that are much higher
portion of the hassle. Especially since with kids, you take tooooooooooons of
photos, even of the same moment, in which case you really-really need to sort
if you want anyone to ever look at the photos.

I can't see on the site how you've solved those problems, it certainly doesn't
look that way.

